# Rainbow Chalice



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there looking to buy Rainbow Chalice anyone know the source
Something like this one


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh I forgot CCR have one small frag  I belive it not for sell , but you can ask them trade with your zoa's


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

do you have any small frag for sale ????????????


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry no more any  my tank already shut down last weekend  I'm out of this hobby ,


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

your tanks are shut down? what did you do with the corals?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

All gone to new home


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

holy. for real? why?


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

holly molly why you are out ????????!!!!!!!!!
are you be able to get me one small frag of it  or PM me the source please


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> holy. for real? why?


Yea , I still have small mixed reef tank  you want it? Free


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

GTACORAL said:


> holly molly why you are out ????????!!!!!!!!!
> are you be able to get me one small frag of it  or PM me the source please


Ok if I can get one will let you know


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> Ok if I can get one will let you know


Thank you in advance


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Got 3 frags $100 each


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there PM send


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> Got 3 frags $100 each


your PM is full

Hi I be interested in 3 of them if they are the same like on this pic Or nicer 
Can you send or post pictures of them or mother colony please
Send me PM please regarding size and pick up


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thought that you shut your tanks down zoapaly ?


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

zoapaly 
Can you clear your PM box I can not contact you


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Got 3 frags $100 each


you're so badddddddddd lol

stop torturing him.


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there if they are ready I can pick them up today
lmk
Can you send couple of pictures of them please


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like I have to start looking again for Rainbow Chalice . No answer from zoapaly


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone has even 1 eye for sale or trade ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Not the same variety as you have pictured; but you may have some interest in these:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117882


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

My space are very limited so I'm looking for only one but nice one.
Thanks for the offer but I like the one I posted


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there how to Contact zoapaly his PM is full any suggestion ????????????


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

http://facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007481445697&fref=ts


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

blue ocean said:


> http://facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007481445697&fref=ts


Link doesn't work


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually it worked earlier, may be zoapaly took it offline or something wrong with Facebook?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Dont worry. ill hook you u up =) 

I didnt check this section in awhile haha.


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Hook me up too


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

blue ocean said:


> Hook me up too


I just brought in a few pieces from my own collection. You can come check them out =)


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Flazky said:


> Dont worry. ill hook you u up =)
> 
> I didnt check this section in awhile haha.


Thanks I PM you already


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful chalice only $75/eye


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks Flazky for beautiful frags 

Mod please Close


----------

